# House buyer around Lisbon



## Savitri (Aug 20, 2013)

My family are going to have property in Lisbon or near Lisbon such as cascais or other town that to easy to reach Lisbon(no any idea about there). My budget around €250,000. I need some suggestions where quarters of Lisbon or towns are ideal place for rental and living. At beginning of 5 years, I will make it to be a accommodation for tourists and then my family will move to Portugal. It is better the quarter is good place for international people( live there in English). I am glad to know your comment and suggestion.by the way I am 35 .the rural town for eldly people is not suitable for us.

Thanks


----------

